# auto pre-treat machines



## goonatic (Sep 5, 2007)

Besides the outrageously expensive USSPIT auto pretreat machine ($8k). Has anyone seen our heard about any other auto pre-treat machines on the market or coming soon. I use a high end HVLP sprayer for pretreatment and have consistent results with my t-jet. But it would be nice if there was an auto spray machine, at a good price.

Mark


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Well, theoretically, Belquette is about to release their pretreatment machine. It's expected to be on SGIA show.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Custom.Spanway said:


> Well, theoretically, Belquette is about to release their pretreatment machine. It's expected to be on SGIA show.


Yes, It's penciled in to be there! 

Expect more.

Mark


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

Belquette said:


> Yes, It's penciled in to be there!
> 
> Expect more.
> 
> Mark


Is this the one that All American is now offering?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

No, that is a different one. All American is looking for beta tester for their right now. Check out Digital and Screen Printing University On-Line Forums for Digital Garment Printing, Screen Printing, Embroidery, and more. for more details.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

printerguy said:


> Is this the one that All American is now offering?


 
No, All American has their own import version.

The BPTS (BelQuette Pre-Treatment-Station) is manufactured here, and will be sold and supported directly from Belquette. We feel this is the best way to keep the price in line and still maintain a quality support infrastructure.

Once SGIA is over we will video the system, we are confident you will like what you see. We feel it's an effective solution to somewhat of a black art.

Some new and exciting products are just around the corner.

Mark
Belquette Inc


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!
Can’t wait, you have my continued support.

Don


----------



## RandomFuture (Apr 22, 2007)

Mark, could the BPTS be used for other DTG's considering all the white ink is the same?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

I am not Mark BUT I can answer that 
"YES"
*"YODan"*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

YoDan said:


> I am not Mark BUT I can answer that
> "YES"
> *"YODan"*


What Dan said.....

The PT layer thickness can be controlled for different applications along with some other goodies.


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Belquette said:


> What Dan said.....
> 
> The PT layer thickness can be controlled for different applications along with some other goodies.


YUM!! 

Has the Belquette PT the ability to push the pretreatment into the garment? Or is it sprayed over?


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Attitudes said:


> Awesome!
> Can’t wait, you have my continued support.
> 
> Don


Thank you Don, that's much appreciated. 

Mark


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Custom.Spanway said:


> YUM!!
> 
> Has the Belquette PT the ability to push the pretreatment into the garment? Or is it sprayed over?


Our first approach was to use well known roll coating technologies but the machines cost was getting out of control, so we opted to go with the spray technique as it does work well if correctly controlled. 

Here are a couple of highlights.

100% sealed unit that could be operated in your living room.
Very flexible with programmable PT with H20 with wiping.
Easy to load/unload.
High work-flow design.
Production quality.

Now please be pateint........the shows not far off.

Thanks for interest.


Mark


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Cool, now the cat's out of the bag 
*"YODan"*


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Mark: Congrats for the achievement.

And yes, I'll be a good boy and wait till the show, I'll have some eyes there


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

Belquette said:


> No, All American has their own import version.
> 
> The BPTS (BelQuette Pre-Treatment-Station) is manufactured here, and will be sold and supported directly from Belquette. We feel this is the best way to keep the price in line and still maintain a quality support infrastructure.
> 
> ...


What are the differences between the Belquette machine and the All American one? Isn't All American the Flexijet distributor? Why aren't they selling the Flexijet machine?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

This is not a Flexi-Jet machine it is the (BPTS) BelQuette Pre-Treament System and they (DDM) are still selling the Flexi-Jet printer  
You would have to ask them (DDM) what the capabilities of their Pre-Treatment machine are!
*"YODan"*


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Belquette said:


> Here are a couple of highlights.
> 
> 100% sealed unit that could be operated in your living room.
> Very flexible with programmable PT with H20 with wiping.
> ...


Sounds very interesting- I especially like the idea of it being a sealed unit- clean operation is a plus since these garment printers do not like exposure to pretreatment overspray.

Michele


----------

